# ¿Por qué emigrar?



## Mariaguadalupe

Saludos a todos,
¿Podrán ayudarme en mi en una investigación personal para comparar las razones por las cuales nuestros conciudadanos dejan sus campos y ciudades para irse a Estados Unidos? Esta pregunta surge a partir de una conversación con unos amigos donde comentamos las diferentes razones que hay para emigrar del país de origen. ¿Me ayudan a enriquecer nuestra visión?

Espero sus respuestas,
Gracias,
Mariaguadalupe


----------



## Brioche

for Mexicans, can there be any reason other than money?

Are Mexicans in fear of government persecution because of the political or religious beliefs, or because of their ethnicity or race?

So, they go to the USA so that they (or their children) will have a better life (= more money), a better education (= more money), or more opportunities (= more money).


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

It goes beyond the obvious.  That's why I'm asking about other countries.  To see if there are certain similarities beyond the perceived economic reasons.  Thank you for your input.


----------



## la reine victoria

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> It goes beyond the obvious. That's why I'm asking about other countries. To see if there are certain similarities beyond the perceived economic reasons. Thank you for your input.


 

Is this thread limited to people emigrating to the United States or do you wish to hear about emigration in general?

Thank you.


LRV
*o o*


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Dear LRV,

Sorry I didn't answer sooner, but I spent my day travelling back home.  Of course, I'm interested to learn about the reasons people have to emigrate regardless where they are from or where they're going to.  I mentioned the US specifically because of its proximity to my hometown.  However, it will help me compare the similarities or differences that exist when people reach the decision to leave their native countries.

I hope to hear from you.

MG


----------



## clipper

Si olvidamos de refugiados o exiliados el dinero es la razón principal de la inmigración, pero el amor tiene que ser la segunda !

He dejado mi país para vivir en el extranjero con mi pareja porque ella no podía soportar estar fuera de su país más tiempo. Cuando hay que elegir entre dejar a tu país la decisión no es tan díficil. Aunque no puedo olvidarme de que mi sueldo en mi país era el doble de lo que gano aquí.....


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Clipper, thank you for your answer!   Every answer counts.  It helps me widen my view on why people leave their country of origin. 

Thanks again,

MG


----------



## mjscott

This thread was answered not too long ago:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=144064

Hope it gives you wider views....
Good luck.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Thanks mgscott! Although I checked to see if there was anything on emigration, it never occurred to me to check in English! I beg everyone's pardon! However, if anyone want to add additional information, please feel free to jump in at anytime.

Thanks,

MG


----------



## cuchuflete

One of my neighbors is a Chilena.  She came to this country to continue her education in marine biology at what I assume was a program not available 'at home'.  She met and married a fellow graduate student, from the US.  Together, they decided to live here.   I don't think she had originally intended to emigrate, so she would be yet another proof case for Clipper's suggestion: love.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Thanks Chuchu!  Basically, these are the kind of answers I was looking for.  Personal stories.  Some may be our own, some may be of a person we know, like the short account you just gave us.  Let's hope somebody else pitches in and we may hear more accounts. 

Just a note:  I have never left my country of origin to live in another one.  I still live in Mexico.


----------



## murena

I will tell you my experience with mexicans migrating to Australia. Normally mexicans coming here are upper-middle class, as it is not cheap the have a visa granted. People come normally as postgraduate students, and I have seen two trends: people from Mexico City tries to become residents after they finish their degree, and people from provincia, even though they like it, normally they go back to Mexico.

The reasons for the chilangos to stay, is the insecurity and the traffic in Mexico City. Also another reason that I have heard, is that they feel that their children will have a better future here than in Mexico.

The hard thing is that they live with their heart divided, between Mexico and Australia, as is not that easy to travel there in case of an emergency. Normally mexicans manage to visit Mexico one every three years, so is hard for them loosing the family ties. A mexican friend of mine, after living here for more than 25 years, had a fire in her home. The night of the fire, the polcie asked her is she had a place to stay that night, and then she realised how lonely she was, thousands of kilometers away from family, which is important in Mexico for this kind of struggles. She conffessed me that she regrets havng moved here. She tried some years ago to move back to Mexico, but as her kids were raised here, they could not adapt, so came back to Australia. I think she feels that she lost her country.


----------



## danielfranco

Personally, the only real reason I can think to explain why I came to the USA and left everything and everyone I knew back in Mexico is that I was (am?) a real cheeky bastard...
No, really: a really real hardcase with an attitude. Couldn't stand anyone or anything, nor could they stand me any longer, either.
So I left home full of angst when I was a teenager and went to seek a different "thing" for me. When I got to the States I didn't plan to stay here for long, but that was twenty years ago... I found that my particular social deficiencies were either ignored or not really an issue, and after mellowing out for a few years I learned to get over myself and get on with life.
But, yeah, the main reason for me being an immigrant is money, I guess...


----------



## wsitiplaju

I think it’s important to understand Mexican migration to the US in the context of migration within Mexico.  Also, it seems to me that all the factors that come together to bring someone to emigrate are never reducible to just money and economic reasons, even when this factor is obvious (as in Daniel Franco’s case).  It is commonly repeated that people move from southern Mexico to the border cities for the same reason they move to the US: money.  Indeed, the going word is that the border cities grow because of all the people who couldn't make it across the border.  I find this scheme very reductive.  
A lady I know from Oaxaca moved to Mexico City when she was about 14 to work as a maid.  She came to Tijuana when she was about 30, after the death of her baby.  When she went out on the street, she mistook every baby for her own.  She felt like she saw it everywhere, and it was driving her crazy.  At the same time, her marriage was a wreck.  She came to Tijuana looking for her husband, looking to "re-do her life right."  That was 25 years ago.  Her husband has worked as a fieldhand in California, but they both live in Tijuana now.  
I was surprised to hear similar story recently.  A woman from Mexico City came to Tijuana shortly after her father died.  She also habitually mistook strangers on the street for him, and found it unbearable.  She came to Tijuana knowing no one here.  Not long after, she decided to go to the US.  She wanted to see things for herself, and not have to listen to other people tell about it (she laughs telling of it--all this happened many years ago).  She went through the ocean, walking out around the fence.  She does not know how to swim.  She walked out until the water came up to her chin.  It was 5am and she was alone.  Thankfully it did not get any deeper.  She said she did not like the US and did not stay long.  
I'm not asking you to take these stories at face value.  I do not believe that money was not a factor for these two people, though it does not explicitly appear in their stories (while love does).  I just mean that money cannot work as the beginning and end of an explanation of why someone moves to the US.


----------



## lauranazario

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> Of course, I'm interested to learn about the reasons people have to emigrate regardless where they are from or where they're going to.


Hola Maríaguadalupe.
Aquí te dejo un par de artículos sobre la emigración puertorriqueña a los Estados Unidos, con datos, fechas y cifras...

_Here are a few articles (in Spanish) about the Puerto Rican emigration to the USA, with facts, dates and figures..._

Artículo 1
artículo 2
Artículo 3

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Murena, Daniel, wsitiplaju and LauraNazario, a million thanks for your help.  

Murena what you tell about your friend having lost her country, it must be sad for her to feel that way.  You mention that many of those students who go to Australia to study and don't return to Mexico, are from México City.  It seems interesting that those from _provincia_ do.  Interesting!  Daniel, I guess you found yourself. Good for you!  Wsitiplaju what you mention about migration within México is true.  Border cities are difficult to manage precisely because of this kind of migration.  Those who come to work in the American factories on the Mexican side and those who get deported and stay around waiting for a chance to try crossing to the States again.  Some never try again.  

Laura, the site you give are really interesting.  Thanks for your input.  Let's hope somenone else has something else to tell.

MG


----------



## Papalote

Hola,

Creo que soy el tipo de emigrante del que no se habla y que no cuenta en las estadísticas. Me imagino que es porque formo parte de una minoría muy minoría  , emigré por el gusto a la aventura.

Mi vida en México estaba toda alineada: estudios universitarios, de esos a los que en mi época les decían _mtc_ (mientras te casas   ), novio, boda, hijos, nietos, entierro.  ¡guácalas!

Para mi, el haber seguido esa ruta tan envidiable por unas, tan sinsabor para mí, tal vez me hubiera brindado mas holgura, una casa mas grande, mas prestigio social, tal vez habría gente que me envidiara en lugar de pensar que estoy loca  . ¡Quien sabe! 

Siempre me interesaron las otras culturas, las gentes diferentes a mí, el por que de las cosas. Además, siempre sentí curiosidad por saber que era lo que yo podía hacer, de que sería yo capaz sin los contactos de mi familia (nepotismo, debo confesar ), sin las ventajas de pertenecer a una clase social holgada, sin tener recursos a amigos y familiares. 

Por suerte, cuando decidí emigrar trabajaba yo en la Embajada de Canadá y ellos fueron los que me alentaron a ir a conocer sus estepas heladas. 

Sí, a veces me pregunto quien sería yo si no hubiese tenido tanta inquietud, tanta curiosidad. Y, sí, a veces me entra una añoranza por México que sólo un viajecito allá es capaz de devolverme la sonrisa . Pero México ya no es el mismo México de mi infancia y Canadá es el país dónde me forjé. Si es verdad que uno aprende todo antes de los 5 años, entonces México me brindó las herramientas para crear mi vida, Canadá me brindó un nuevo lienzo en el cual pintarla.

¡Y pensar que nadie me envidia ésta riqueza!

Saludos,

P


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Papalote, ¡no sabes cuanto te agradezco tu aportación!

Definitivamente son de mucha ayuda tus comentarios. Siendo la eterna optimista que soy, mi punto a refutar es precisamente ese, que hay más historias que aquellas llenas de sufrimiento y dolor y algo más allá que abandonar condiciones de pobreza. No hago menos ni demerito las historias de las personas que han sufrido hasta lo indescriptible, sin embargo sostuve que también hay otras historias que no han sido contadas pero que valen la pena contar. Como dices, tenías todo acá en México (se requiere valor para abandonar las comodidades), y allá encontraste nuevas dimensiones a tus capacidades. ¡Qué interesante!

Saludos desde México,

MG


----------



## wsitiplaju

Papalote,  

 No creo que sean minoría tan minoría los que se emigran por gusto a la aventura.  El gusto a la aventura también es muy importante entre los que conforman perfectamente al estereotipo del migrante mexicano.  El segundo casó que cité en mi ‘post’ anterior es un ejemplo: la señora quería ver los EU con sus propios ojos.  Cuántas personas no se han emigrado por los primos que regresaban a México a contar sus experiencias.  

 De ninguna manera quiero decir que sí cabes dentro de las estadísticas.  Quiero decir, y creo que Mariaguadalupe quiere decir algo parecido, que las estadísticas y los casos típicos no bastan para entender el fenómeno de la migración.  Creo que las historias personales que parecen conformar a las estadísticas (necesidad económica, búsqueda del “sueño americano”) también son tan particulares como la tuya, nomás que a veces es más difícil darnos cuenta de ello.  Especialmente en la frontera, historias llenas de dolor y sufrimiento pueden empezar a sonar algo trilladas (mis respetos a Mariaguadalupe que no lo ves así).  Ofrecí como contra-ejemplo las historias de las señoras que buscaban huir del recuerdo constante de sus muertos, personas que llegaron a Tijuana sin nada, y que facilmente se podrían catalogar como casos típicos.  

 saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## murena

Algunas parejas que conozco aquí, tienen relaciones conflictivas con su familia en México, especialmente con sus padres. Aunque no creo que sea la razón explícita para migrar, y aunque no rompen definitivamente con ellos, si sé que el hecho de estar tan lejos de esas relaciones conflictivas, es un aliciente para haberse mudado al otro lado del mundo.

Saludos


----------



## KateNicole

Me da pena decirlo, pero creo que muchos lo hacen por ilusión. Conozco a muchos jóvenes mexicanos que dejaron la escuela a una temprana edad porque soñaban con venirse a Estados Unidos a trabajar, y se arrepienten porque aunque ganen más que en su país nativo, siguen siendo pobres y a veces hasta viven en un vecindario más peligroso que el en cual se criaron, pero esta vez sin sus padres y amigos. Y claro que no estoy describiendo a todos los inmigrantes pero creo que sí hay muchos que se decepcionan.


----------



## natasha2000

Mientras todavía existia Yugolsavia, con todas sus seis repúblicas y mientras vivíamos en "hermandad y unidad", la gente que emigraba era más la gente sin estudios, y emigraban mayoritariamente a Alemania y Estados Unidos, pero más a Alemania, ya que está más cerca. Otros países donde iban pero en un número mucho menor que a Alemania, eran Francia y Australia. Pero le emigrantes a Alemania eran defintiviamente en la mayoría. Incluso solíamos llamar a todo emigrante "gastarbeiter" la palabra alemán para trabajador de extranjero.

Desde que empezaron los conflictos, las razones para emigrar se multiplicaron. La gente de las tierras en el conflicto, se iban por las razones obvias: perdieron todo, muchos de ellos incluso familias enteras y no solo los bienes materiales, y se iban por las razones materiales, para empezar de cero, y también para olvidar el país que les proporcionó el golpe más bajo de su vida.
Otros, como en Serbia, donde no había conflictos, también emigraban. Pero ahora, la mayoría de la gente que emigraba, era la gente con estudios, con carrera. Emigraban porque veían que con su diploma no podrán hacer nada, y que en algún otro país, el esfuerzo que han puesto en sacar la carrera, habrá gente que lo apreciará. Por otro lado, era (y todavía es) el trato que recibían (y todavía reciben) los ciudadanos serbios del extranjero y por lo tanto, de las embajadas, cuando quieren visitar algún otro país. Para sacar un visado, primero tienes que armarte de paciencia, y segundo, tienes que tener el dinero. No hay embajada que no te trate como si fueras leproso. Te piden mil y un papel, son muy minuciosos en revisarlos, y no les importa si ya has comprado el billete o no, la cita te dan de aquí dentro de como mínimo un mes....
Mi ejemplo: Mi hermano quiere venir a visitarme. En agosto. Pero tiene ya empezar a pedir el visado. Y estamos en mayo. E igual empezamos tarde! 
Yo tengo que sacerle un acta de invitación, firmado por el notario, y cobrado por este mismo notario como mínimo 50 euros. A nadie se pide una carta de invitación firmada por el notario, sólo a nosotos. Lo sé porque en mi trabajo tenemos visitantes de varios países, y no siempre son la gente de "primer mundo". Luego, él alli, tiene que pagar un seguro, que le cuesta 100 euros. y luego el visado que le cuesta 50 euros más.
Así que, ni siquiera se ha movido del país, ya le cuesta 200 euros. Y encima de todo, le tratan como a un leproso, haciéndole esperar tres horas en la cola... Así que... Aparte de las razones que otros ya han mencionado, económico, amor (mi caso), refugiados, etc... emigramos por eso. Para poder tener un trato como personas y no como ganado.

Emigramos a donde sea. Cualquier residencia es mejor que el pasaporte de Serbia.


----------



## Maruja14

¡Ay Natasha! ¡Qué pena más grande me da leer tu mensaje! Siento auténtica vergüenza de ser originaria de un país que trata así a los inmigrantes (según de dónde vengan, claro, y según el dinero que traigan, desde luego).

Nadie lo deja todo por gusto. Y menos en las situaciones que tú nos cuentas y en las que todos conocemos.

Aquí en Irlanda, la situación creo que es aún peor. Hace unos meses, una persona muy querida para nosotros que trabaja en casa de mi madre, quiso venir a visitar a los niños. Le dijeron en la embajada que necesitaba una serie de papeles que consiguió con más o menos esfuerzo en España. Ella vive y trabaja en España legalmente, dicho sea de paso. Es originaria de Rusa.

Al llegar aquí, los papeles no eran suficientes. ¡La metieron en la cárcel! Estuvimos cinco días visitando todos los sitios que se nos pudo ocurrir y buscando soluciones con el fin de que pudiera volver a España, además de yendo a la cárcel a visitarla cada vez que nos dejaban. Al final lo conseguimos, pero no puedo entender esa forma de tratar a las gente como si fuera "leprosa" sencillamente por el hecho de haber nacido en un sitio o en otro.

Sé que, cuando ella va a Rusia a visitar a su familia, todo son problemas allí. Tiene que ir pagando a la policía corrupta por todas partes para poder entrar o salir. Es un desastre. Si está allí más de un tiempo determinado, ya no puede volver a España.


----------



## Papalote

Hola, forer@s

Mil disculpas si di la mala impresión. No quise decir que los que emigramos por aventura no contamos . Lo que pasa es que tengo la impresión que últimamente sólo se habla de aquellas personas o grupos étnicos que han sido obligados a emigrar, ya sea por la miseria en su país o por cuestiones políticas. Cada vez que alguien me pregunta por que dejé México, les cuesta creerme que no fue porque me moría de hambre o porque me habían secuestrado  . 

Y en verdad, sólo conozco a otra persona que haya emigrado a Canadá por aventura. Mis amig@s han emigrado por amor, por la situación política en su país, por situaciones conflictivas con su familia, por la situación económica en su país. De ahí que me identifique con una minoría de emigrantes que lo son por curiosos y aventureros.

Un aparte, excepto por dos personas, todos mi amig@s son inmigrantes. A través de ellos he conocido casi todo el planeta. ¡Me urge jubilarme! 

P


----------



## natasha2000

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> ¡Ay Natasha! ¡Qué pena más grande me da leer tu mensaje! Siento auténtica vergüenza de ser originaria de un país que trata así a los inmigrantes (según de dónde vengan, claro, y según el dinero que traigan, desde luego).
> 
> Nadie lo deja todo por gusto. Y menos en las situaciones que tú nos cuentas y en las que todos conocemos.
> 
> Aquí en Irlanda, la situación creo que es aún peor. Hace unos meses, una persona muy querida para nosotros que trabaja en casa de mi madre, quiso venir a visitar a los niños. Le dijeron en la embajada que necesitaba una serie de papeles que consiguió con más o menos esfuerzo en España. Ella vive y trabaja en España legalmente, dicho sea de paso. Es originaria de Rusa.
> 
> Al llegar aquí, los papeles no eran suficientes. ¡La metieron en la cárcel! Estuvimos cinco días visitando todos los sitios que se nos pudo ocurrir y buscando soluciones con el fin de que pudiera volver a España, además de yendo a la cárcel a visitarla cada vez que nos dejaban. Al final lo conseguimos, pero no puedo entender esa forma de tratar a las gente como si fuera "leprosa" sencillamente por el hecho de haber nacido en un sitio o en otro.
> 
> Sé que, cuando ella va a Rusia a visitar a su familia, todo son problemas allí. Tiene que ir pagando a la policía corrupta por todas partes para poder entrar o salir. Es un desastre. Si está allí más de un tiempo determinado, ya no puede volver a España.


 
Maruja, en mi país nadie tiene el problema para salir. En cuanto a nuestro gobierno, nunca ha sido el problema. No somos ni eramos como los demás países comunistas/socialistas. Eramos los más progre de todo el Este. Y mira a que nos hemos reducido... Sólo nos faltaría que nos obliguen llevar la cinta amarilla, como los Nazis obligaban a los judíos...

¿Y sabes que pasa? Las personas como mi hermano, hay muchas. Son las personas que NO QUIEREN emigrar, que tienen trabajos bien pagados, y quieren viajar, disfrutar y gastar el dinero. Pero pasándolo por todo esto en las embajadas, empiezan a tener un resentimiento (para no usar una palabra más fuerte) hacia todo lo occidental. Somos gente orgullosa, y no nos gusta que nos traten como nos tratan sólo porque sí. Muchos intentan y luego desisten y se van a los países (los pocos que hay) donde se puede ir sin visado o no es tan dificil sacarlo, y se quedan con la imagen de occidentales como se les dio en las embajadas. Y los que aguantan todo, y se van de viaje, luego se extrañan con la amabilidad de la gente normal y corriente de la calle del país respectivo... Entre mis amigos, bromeamos diciendo que los de la embajada española son la gente especial, enviada como "expedición de castigo", porque cada año es peor... Y ni los cuento el trato que tuve en la misma embajada antes y después de casarme con un español...


----------



## Maruja14

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Maruja, en mi país nadie tiene el problema para salir. En cuanto a nuestro gobierno, nunca ha sido el problema. No somos ni eramos como los demás países comunistas/socialistas. Eramos los más progre de todo el Este. Y mira a que nos hemos reducido... Sólo nos faltaría que nos obliguen llevar la cinta amarilla, como los Nazis obligaban a los judíos...
> 
> ¿Y sabes que pasa? Las personas como mi hermano, hay muchas. Son las personas que NO QUIEREN emigrar, que tienen trabajos bien pagados, y quieren viajar, disfrutar y gastar el dinero. Pero pasándolo por todo esto en las embajadas, empiezan a tener un resentimiento (para no usar una palabra más fuerte) hacia todo lo occidental. Somos gente orgullosa, y no nos gusta que nos traten como nos tratan sólo porque sí. Muchos intentan y luego desisten y se van a los países (los pocos que hay) donde se puede ir sin visado o no es tan dificil sacarlo, y se quedan con la imagen de occidentales como se les dio en las embajadas. Y los que aguantan todo, y se van de viaje, luego se extrañan con la amabilidad de la gente normal y corriente de la calle del país respectivo... Entre mis amigos, bromeamos diciendo que los de la embajada española son la gente especial, enviada como "expedición de castigo", porque cada año es peor... Y ni los cuento el trato que tuve en la misma embajada antes y después de casarme con un español...


 
Sí, es mejor que no nos lo cuentes. Porque creo que la gente de a pie no tenemos nada que ver con todo eso. 

Yo puedo entender el problema que supone la inmigración masiva en Europa en general, lo que desde luego no puedo entender es que nuestros sesudos gobernantes europeos-americanos-canadienses... no sean capaces de inventarse algún sistema justo, caritativo (digamos, aunque no me gusta esta palabra) y que sea capaz de resolver los problemas de unos y otros.

Y, desde luego, lo que no es justo de ninguna manera y es algo que debería ser absolutamente ilegal, es estar sacando dinero a la gente por visados y papeleos varios de manera absolutamente injusta y arbitraria.

No hay nada que me ponga de peor humor que estar en el control de pasaportes y que el funcionario de turno empiece a preguntarle a la persona que llega con su visado absolutamente en regla que para qué viene, cuándo se va, dónde va a vivir... ¿Y a usted que coño le importa? (con perdón).


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

KateNicol, mencionas algo muy importante, la desilusión al estar ya en los Estados Unidos y no poder conquistar lo soñado.  
Por otro lado wsitiplaju, no es que menosprecie y no le de el valor apropiado al sufrimiento de muchisimas personas que realmente sufren en el trayecto a los Estados Unidos o a algún otro punto de llegada, y el sufrimiento, persecusión, falta de trabajo, etc. que dejan en su país de origen.  Lo que he dicho, es que esas historias de muchisimo sufrimiento es a las que se les da mayor relevancia, vaya, es de las que platican más en los medios masivos de comunicación y por ende es la que la mayoría de nosotros conocemos.   Pero, debe haber también otras historias.  También me gustaría conocerlas.  

Natasha, realmente entiendo lo desesperante que resulta el tipo de trato que describes.  Nosotros los mexicanos que deseamos viajar a Estados Unidos pasamos por algo similar cada vez que solicitamos la visa para viajar allá o para obtener la misma visa.  Espero que tu hermano pueda reunirse contigo.  También haces otra mención, que tu hermano decidió quedarse a trabajar en Serbia.  De igual manera, habemos muchisimos mexicanos que decidimos quedarnos en nuestros país a trabajar aunque nos cueste el doble o triple de esfuerzo ganar lo mismo que hace 15 o 20 años.  

¡Gracias por sus comentarios!


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Maruja, que experiencia tan tremenda nos platicaste.  ¿Ha vuelto tu amiga a visitarlos en Irlanda?


----------



## natasha2000

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> KateNicol, mencionas algo muy importante, la desilusión al estar ya en los Estados Unidos y no poder conquistar lo soñado.
> Por otro lado wsitiplaju, no es que menosprecie y no le de el valor apropiado al sufrimiento de muchisimas personas que realmente sufren en el trayecto a los Estados Unidos o a algún otro punto de llegada, y el sufrimiento, persecusión, falta de trabajo, etc. que dejan en su país de origen. Lo que he dicho, es que esas historias de muchisimo sufrimiento es a las que se les da mayor relevancia, vaya, es de las que platican más en los medios masivos de comunicación y por ende es la que la mayoría de nosotros conocemos. Pero, debe haber también otras historias. También me gustaría conocerlas.
> 
> Natasha, realmente entiendo lo desesperante que resulta el tipo de trato que describes. Nosotros los mexicanos que deseamos viajar a Estados Unidos pasamos por algo similar cada vez que solicitamos la visa para viajar allá o para obtener la misma visa. Espero que tu hermano pueda reunirse contigo. También haces otra mención, que tu hermano decidió quedarse a trabajar en Serbia. De igual manera, habemos muchisimos mexicanos que decidimos quedarnos en nuestros país a trabajar aunque nos cueste el doble o triple de esfuerzo ganar lo mismo que hace 15 o 20 años.
> 
> ¡Gracias por sus comentarios!


 
Reunirse, se reunirá, no lo dudo... Lo que es humillante es todo lo que tienes que pasar para que viajes al extranjero y gastes TU dinero en el mismo país que te ha tratado como a un paria (intocable, de castas indias, se dice así???)


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Para obtener una visa Americana, nos cuesta $180 dolares americanos, y el pagarlos no es garantía que se otorgue la visa.  Para nosotros que vivimos en frontera, obtenemos lo que le llaman ellos la visa laser, imprescindible para poder cruzar la frontera hacia Estados Unidos.


----------



## natasha2000

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> Para obtener una visa Americana, nos cuesta $180 dolares americanos, y el pagarlos no es garantía que se otorgue la visa. Para nosotros que vivimos en frontera, obtenemos lo que le llaman ellos la visa laser, imprescindible para poder cruzar la frontera hacia Estados Unidos.


jejej o sea, los españoles tienen unos buenos profesores....

Perdonadme el sarcasmo, pero no lo puedo evitar....


----------



## Maruja14

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> Maruja, que experiencia tan tremenda nos platicaste. ¿Ha vuelto tu amiga a visitarlos en Irlanda?


 
No, no. Después de la experiencia, por mucho que al final los responsables de inmigración nos dijeran que podría solicitar un permiso o no se qué, ni a nosotros ni a ella nos quedaron ningunas ganas.

La inseguridad en la que viven estas personas, sólo las entiende el que las vive. Es difícil vivir así. La gente lo único que quiere es seguridad, un techo sobre su cabeza y algo para comer. Hay una parte importante de la población que no dispone de lo mínimo.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Maruja, creo que lo que comentas de lo que la gente quiere es cierto para las personas de cualquier nacionalidad.  

Esperemos sí alguien más quiere compartir con nosotros su experiencia en referencia a las razones de la emigración.


----------



## wsitiplaju

Mariaguadalupe escribió: Por otro lado wsitiplaju, no es que menosprecie y no le de el valor apropiado al sufrimiento de muchisimas personas que realmente sufren en el trayecto a los Estados Unidos o a algún otro punto de llegada, y el sufrimiento, persecusión, falta de trabajo, etc. que dejan en su país de origen. Lo que he dicho, es que esas historias de muchisimo sufrimiento es a las que se les da mayor relevancia, vaya, es de las que platican más en los medios masivos de comunicación y por ende es la que la mayoría de nosotros conocemos. Pero, debe haber también otras historias. También me gustaría conocerlas. 


Papalote escribió: Mil disculpas si di la mala impresión. No quise decir que los que emigramos por aventura no contamos . Lo que pasa es que tengo la impresión que últimamente sólo se habla de aquellas personas o grupos étnicos que han sido obligados a emigrar, ya sea por la miseria en su país o por cuestiones políticas. Cada vez que alguien me pregunta por que dejé México, les cuesta creerme que no fue porque me moría de hambre o porque me habían secuestrado . 

Y en verdad, sólo conozco a otra persona que haya emigrado a Canadá por aventura. Mis amig@s han emigrado por amor, por la situación política en su país, por situaciones conflictivas con su familia, por la situación económica en su país. De ahí que me identifique con una minoría de emigrantes que lo son por curiosos y aventureros.


 
 
Perdón, creo que no logré expresarme claramente.  Mariaguadalupe, nunca quise decir que menospreciabas a las historias de personas humildes que emigran por necesidad.  Al contrario, te quise felicitar por haber escrito “No hago menos ni demerito las historias de las personas que han sufrido hasta lo indescriptible.”  Lo único que quise decir es que mucha gente ve estas historias como todas iguales, como lo de siempre, y que no tenemos nada que aprender de ellos.  Sí las platican más en los medios masivos, y sí se les da más relevancia, pero la manera en que las platican da la ilusión de que ya se sabe todo acerca de estas historias.  No se enfatiza lo complejo de la migración, por ejemplo, el hecho de que la aventura y los deseos de conocer algo diferente también son factores importantes en la emigración de personas muy pobres.  
 
A Papalote, lo que te quise decir es lo mismo: simplemente que los motivos de esas personas “que han sido OBLIGADOS a emigrar” frecuentemente tampoco son tan sencillos.  Entre esas personas también vienen muchas que les impulsa el deseo de conocer, de vivir algo diferente.  Lo puedo decir porque he conocido a muchos.  No diste mala impresión.  Sólo te quise decir que tal vez el grupo de “los que se emigran por aventura” sea más grande de lo que te imaginas, porque también incluye muchos que por su condición socioeconómica a primera vista se categorizan como “los que se emigran por necesidad.”  
 
Gracias.


----------



## natasha2000

wsitiplaju said:
			
		

> *Sólo te quise decir que tal vez el grupo de “los que se emigran por aventura” sea más grande de lo que te imaginas, porque también incluye muchos que por su condición socioeconómica a primera vista se categorizan como “los que se emigran por necesidad.” *
> Gracias.


 
Lo diste en el clavo, wsitiplaju...
Es que como si la gente que no tiene recursos no tuviera ganas de viajar y conocer otros sitios y otras costumbres... Los pobres tambien tienen sueños mas allá de una casa y un trabajo seguro. Claro que esto cuenta también, pero no es lo único que les empuja a cambiar el país..
Cuando escuchas las noticias de inmigración, todos se convierten en una masa homógena, cada vez más desfigurada, de LA inmigración que suele ser sinónimo de malestar, pobreza, persecución, miseria...y poca cultura. Y nadie se da cuenta que esta inmensa masa de LA inmigración de hecho, está compuesta de gente, de PERSONAS como cada uno de vosotros, que tienen sus cosas malas y sus cosas buenas, y que no son tan sosas como parecen si se observan como conjunto, sino que cada uno es un mundo aparte y tambien tiene su sueños de viajar y conocer a la gente de otros paises, o aprender swahilli, y que de muchos se pueden aprender muchas cosas que ni soñabas que existían... Pero hoy en día, el mundo, aunque parece que todos quieren unificarse, con todo este rollo de globalizacion, europa unida etc... la verdad es que cada vez es más y más dividido y el único criterio segun el cual vas a caer en el grupo uno o dos es cuanta "plata" tienes...


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Natasha, también tu diste en el clavo al decir *"Pero hoy en día, el mundo, aunque parece que todos quieren unificarse, con todo este rollo de globalizacion, europa unida etc... la verdad es que cada vez es más y más dividido y el único criterio segun el cual vas a caer en el grupo uno o dos es cuanta "plata" tienes...";  *pero eso es parte de la política y realmente no creo que debamos entrar a ese renglón.  

Wsitiplaju, en cuanto a mi concierne, muchas veces creo hablar/escribir claramente y desafortunadamente no siempre es así.  Al vivir cerca de la frontera tengo la oportunidad de conocer a personas que han sido devueltas por el servicio de inmigración de Estados Unidos.  Muchas de ellas son mexicanas pero "devuelven" a centroamericanos también.  Todos ellos pasan por mil viscisitudes para poder alcanzar Estados Unidos.  Reitero, unos intentan cruzar nuevamente, otros descubren que pueden abrirse paso de este lado de la frontera y pues se establecen aqui en nuestra ciudad o de la comarca.  Sin embargo, tampoco hemos hablado de todos aquellos menores de edad que quedan desamparados en el intento de cruzar a la frontera; sus padres cruzaron, murieron en el intento, o simplemente se separaron de ellos.  Son tantos que se han abierto muchos centros para poderles dar atención.  Y esas son otras historias que apenas empiezan a ser conocidas.


----------



## Maryjomg

Hola a todos,
Pues por si a alguien le interesa os cuento mis razones, yo emigré en un principio como algo temporal. Lo mío fué totalmente "a la aventura", puesto que una tarde estábamos tomándonos el cafelillo en el bar  y en medio de nuestra tertúlia sobre lo hartas que estábamos de nuestro actual trabajo y de la vida tan rutinaria que teníamos, salío la pregunta de ¿Por que no nos vamos al extranjero por unos meses y así mejoramos nuestro inglés? Pues nos gastamos hasta el último céntimo. de lo poco que teníamos ahorrado, en billetes de avión, buscando un trabajo para cuando llegaramos a Irlanda, etc.Tal y como dije antes, solo era para unos cuantos meses, pero el destino me hizo conocer al que ahora es mi prometido y la única razón por la que haya decidido quedarme aquí a vivir. Cosa que no quiere decir que no eche de menos mi pais, mi familia, etc, pero la felicidad que esta persona ha traido a mi vida hace que merezca la pena convertirse en un emigrante mas.Y, evidentemente, mi inglés está mejorando, jejejeje.

Saludos.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

¡Bien Marujomg! Veremos cuantos más tienen alguna historia similar.

Fernando, si le cambié el nombre al hilo, pero por alguna razón, no lo refleja en todas las respuestas. Allí si no se que más hacer. Si alguien puede ayudar, estaré eternamente agradecida.

MG


----------



## Sallyb36

my boyfriend came to live with me here in England because I couldn't go to Spain yet because I have a 14 year old son who has a good relationship with his father, and i don't want to make him move to Spain and make it more difficult for him to see his father.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Great solution to your problem Sallyb36!  Best wishes!


----------



## Kong Ze

I have a friend, we met when we were fourteen years old. I remember that she always had the desire of traveling and living abroad, and as soon as she found the way, she did it. She has visited all the continents and has lived in several countries. She and her British husband have bought a house in London, but are currently working in Cairo.

There's another friend that I met at university. She was fascinated by India and found the way to continue her studies there. Her boyfriend also moved to India and they had a child, who is growing up in Delhi.

These two friends could have chosen to stay in Spain and no economical reasons motivated them to leave. In both of them I see a passion for knowing new and different things, maybe it's the liking for the exotic, perhaps they have a feeling that compels them to live in diverse places.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

See Kong Ze, you just gave us three different stories on the reasons to leave your country of origin. Thanks.


----------



## Kong Ze

Para entender las razones que motivan la emigración me parece interesante considerar las razones que motivan el retorno al país de origen. Por indicación del moderador, he abierto un nuevo hilo con el tema (esperando que complete en algo tu consulta inicial, Mariaguadalupe) : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=1029384#post1029384


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

¡Mil gracias Kong Ze!  Todo ayuda a comprender.  Aunque vivo pendiente de las circunstancias que motivan a muchos de mis conciudadanos a emigrar casi en exclusiva a Estados Unidos, me interesa enriquecerme y comprender más el fenómeno y ampliar las razones del porqué.

Gracias,

MG


----------



## veleño

Las razones para emigrar hoy en día son más bien sencillas: naces en el tercer mundo (algo de lo que no eres en absoluto culpable) y terminas por darte cuenta que en el primer mundo se vive mucho mejor que el tercero. "es mejor ser rico que pobre".

Como la parafernalia de la identidad cultural y de las costumbres, los productos autóctonos etc. hoy en día es apenas ridícula, no tienes nada en lo absoluto que perder. ¡y emigras!


----------



## BETOREYES

> Las razones para emigrar hoy en día son más bien sencillas: naces en el tercer mundo (algo de lo que no eres en absoluto culpable) y terminas por darte cuenta que en el primer mundo se vive mucho mejor que el tercero. "es mejor ser rico que pobre".
> 
> Como la parafernalia de la identidad cultural y de las costumbres, los productos autóctonos etc. hoy en día es apenas ridícula, no tienes nada en lo absoluto que perder. ¡y emigras!


En mi opinión, hay algo mejor que ser rico: ¡Vivir en Colombia!


----------



## BETOREYES

veleño said:


> Las razones para emigrar hoy en día son más bien sencillas:


 
Tal vez para vos fueron sencillas: 
También se emigra del campo a las ciudades. Más del 50% (¡¡¡¡ESO ES MUCHO!!!! ) de los colombianos (Colomiba era un país netamente rural hace unos pocos años) tubo que dejar su pequeño paraiso en el campo para vivir en las cloacas de las grandes ciudades. No lo hicieron por gusto, ni por dinero, sino porque las botas pantaneras sonaban cada vez más duro.



veleño said:


> naces en el tercer mundo (algo de lo que no eres en absoluto culpable)


 
No entiendo lo que querés decir, es tal vez: ¿"Fuí condenado a nacer en el tercer mundo (a propósito, ¿no era pues un solo mundo?) pero no hice nada para merecerlo"?

En fin, si uno cuenta con suerte, puede estar donde quiere y merece estar. Me alegro de que los dos hayamos contado con suerte.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

También hay una cosa llamada "turismo sanitario" que consiste en ir a un país como turista cuando en realidad se es un enfermo que necesita un tratamiento o una operación que es gratis en ese país y no en el de origen. Esto en España pasa incluso con alemanes, ingleses o franceses (me pregunto qué es lo que cubre aquí la SS y no allí  ).


----------



## BETOREYES

Dr. Quizá said:


> También hay una cosa llamada "turismo sanitario" que consiste en ir a un país como turista cuando en realidad se es un enfermo que necesita un tratamiento o una operación que es gratis en ese país y no en el de origen. Esto en España pasa incluso con alemanes, ingleses o franceses (me pregunto qué es lo que cubre aquí la SS y no allí  ).


 
¿Y con sólo presentar visa de turista te atienden?
¡Raro!


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Hombre, si alguien entra en urgencias con un "ay, que me muero", no le van a pedir los papeles antes de nada. Si no es algo urgente, supongo que el médico le dirá que vaya a un especialista a la vuelta de sus supuestas vacaciones.


----------



## Maruja14

Dr. Quizá said:


> También hay una cosa llamada "turismo sanitario" que consiste en ir a un país como turista cuando en realidad se es un enfermo que necesita un tratamiento o una operación que es gratis en ese país y no en el de origen. Esto en España pasa incluso con alemanes, ingleses o franceses (me pregunto qué es lo que cubre aquí la SS y no allí  ).


 
Pues depende, pero aquí la SS lo cubre todo y en el resto del mundo no lo sé, pero desde luego con muchas más trabas. Aquí se asiste a todo el mundo, tenga papeles o no, sea español o extranjero, turista o residente. Claro que si la operación o el tratamiento que necesitas no es de vida o muerte, la cosa cambia.


----------



## BETOREYES

¡Qué envidia!
Lo que pasa es que acá no hay salud pública (opinión personal, pero que considero muy acertada). Hay unas instituciones promotoras de salud (IPS) y unas entidades prestadoras de servicios(EPS) que te pueden dejar morir en la puerta del hospital si no tienes los papeles que te acreditan como cotizante, beneficiario o subsidiado. ¡Que vergüenza!


----------



## natasha2000

BETOREYES said:


> ¿Y con sólo presentar visa de turista te atienden?
> ¡Raro!


 

Lo que sepa yo, hay convenios entre varios paises de Europa para atender a los turistas. Si no existen estos convenios , el turista tiene que pagar un tipo de seguro antes de venir aquí. Sé que por ejemplo, Serbia no tiene ningun tipo de convenio con España y por eso para obtener un visado, entre otros papeles, un serbio tambient iene que presentar un resguardo de una casa aseguradora, elegida por el gobierno español ()i.e. no puedes pagar cualquier seguro, sino solo de ciertas casas). Por otro lado, los ciudadanos de Union Europea reciben la misma atención médica en todas las partes de la Union, lo único que necesitan es la Tarjeta Sanitaria europea que en España se saca en un dia. La tarjeta es valida en Union Europea, Esoacio Económico europeo y Suiza. Esto he copiado de una guía turística de Lisboa.


----------



## natasha2000

Dr. Quizá said:


> También hay una cosa llamada "turismo sanitario" que consiste en ir a un país como turista cuando en realidad se es un enfermo que necesita un tratamiento o una operación que es gratis en ese país y no en el de origen. Esto en España pasa incluso con alemanes, ingleses o franceses (me pregunto qué es lo que cubre aquí la SS y no allí  ).


 
Eso hacen los ciudadanos de Unión Europea gracias a la tarjeta esa que mencioné en mi anterior post.

Por otro lado, hay otro tipo de turismo sanitario, donde se organizan grupos de turistas de los países como los paises ricos de primer mundo a ir a los paises de Europa de Este, donde una intervención médica les va a costar mucho menos que en su país de origen, y de paso, hacen un poco de turismo. Lo más frecuente que he oído son visitas a los dentistas y a los de cirujía estética, pero estoy segura que otros médicos reciben visitas tambén.
Para tener un poco de idea - un empaste en España, cuesta entre 60 y 80 euros. En Serbia, lo mismo, entre 10-20. Sale a cuenta, ¿no os parece?


----------



## nijinzka

Esta bien interesante tu pregunta!!! Honestamente es un tema muy actual y personalmente si creo que hayan mas razones para los mexicanos que solo el economico.
Al menos en latinoamerica (y segura los ciudadanos de paises en vias de desarrollo van a coincidir conmigo) emigrar para mejorar una economia es una razon poderosa, pero no la unica.
En filosofia estudiaba hace unos dias que tanto significa para los estudiosos hacer ciencia en un pais en vias de desarrollo (como latinoamerica) y sabemos bien que si haces ciencia en un pais no tan desarrollado (como USA) eres mal visto, esa es una razon poderosa para ese movimiento de FUGA DE CEREBROS.
A esto aunale los movimientos politicos (como el que vivio Mexico el dia de hoy) que personalmente lo unico que me hizo pensar fue salir corriendo de Mexico hasta que mi pais mejore su situacion social.

Hay dos visiones muy poderosas bajo las cuales puedes hacer esta investigacion, bajo la perspectiva economica (bajo la cual un gran sector de la sociedad emigra) y la perspectiva social. 
Por lo general (que es lo que esta sucediando ahorita en Mexico), el sector mas bajo de la sociedad (no los que viven en pobreza extrema) son los que estan emigrando hacia los Estados Unidos por falta de apoyo (incluso de intregracion por parte del gobierno y la sociedad misma) . Pero super interesante es que incluso sectores como el medio (alto y bajo) y alto de la sociedad tambien emigra, y muchas veces es por oportunidades de empleo y estudio. Sumado al gran auje de viajar y recorrer el mundo, entonces al hacer esto y ver que tu pais vive en situaciones inestables y paises desarrollados te ofrecen una vida "mejor", definitivamente no te dan muchas ganas de quedarte en tu pais nativo.


----------



## nijinzka

BETOREYES said:


> ¡Qué envidia!
> Lo que pasa es que acá no hay salud pública (opinión personal, pero que considero muy acertada). Hay unas instituciones promotoras de salud (IPS) y unas entidades prestadoras de servicios(EPS) que te pueden dejar morir en la puerta del hospital si no tienes los papeles que te acreditan como cotizante, beneficiario o subsidiado. ¡Que vergüenza!


 
Es interesante lo que menciones, la verdad se puede estudiar super a fondo, porque es diferente el movimiento migratorio en Europa que el movimiento migratorio en America.


----------



## nijinzka

veleño said:


> Las razones para emigrar hoy en día son más bien sencillas: naces en el tercer mundo (algo de lo que no eres en absoluto culpable) y terminas por darte cuenta que en el primer mundo se vive mucho mejor que el tercero. "es mejor ser rico que pobre".
> 
> Como la parafernalia de la identidad cultural y de las costumbres, los productos autóctonos etc. hoy en día es apenas ridícula, no tienes nada en lo absoluto que perder. ¡y emigras!


 
pero aqui tu ya tocas otro tema interesante que es el de la identidad nacional! 
muchos filosofos han coincidido que la "identidad nacional" es el principio de las guerras!
y con los movimientos migratorios impulsados ultimamente por los medios de comunicacion (globalizacion) ya no hay una sola identidad nacional sino son identidades ya multifaceticas!


----------



## Maruja14

natasha2000 said:


> Lo que sepa yo, hay convenios entre varios paises de Europa para atender a los turistas. Si no existen estos convenios , el turista tiene que pagar un tipo de seguro antes de venir aquí. Sé que por ejemplo, Serbia no tiene ningun tipo de convenio con España y por eso para obtener un visado, entre otros papeles, un serbio tambient iene que presentar un resguardo de una casa aseguradora, elegida por el gobierno español ()i.e. no puedes pagar cualquier seguro, sino solo de ciertas casas). Por otro lado, los ciudadanos de Union Europea reciben la misma atención médica en todas las partes de la Union, lo único que necesitan es la Tarjeta Sanitaria europea que en España se saca en un dia. La tarjeta es valida en Union Europea, Esoacio Económico europeo y Suiza. Esto he copiado de una guía turística de Lisboa.


 
Esto es cierto. Pero tú, que vives en España, y no perteneces a un país de la comunidad económica europea tienes la asistencia garantizada. Si tienes cualquier problema del tipo que sea vas a un hospital y te van a atender, seguro, aunque no tengas ningún papel que te acredite como nada.

Precisamente la semana pasada, la asistenta de una amiga mía, peruana sin papeles tuvo una crisis psiquiátrica y lleva 10 días ingresada en un hospital público. Esto podría no parecer un caso de vida o muerte, pero el caso es que está perfectamente atendida y tratada.

La tarjeta europea es muy graciosa. Yo he pasado un año en Irlanda y sé que allí todo el mundo paga cuando necesita ir al médico, no sé qué cantidad o de qué manera lo gestionan. Pero, por estos acuerdos europeos, los españoles (por ejemplo) no tenemos que pagar absolutamente nada en la sanidad pública irlandesa, en la que los própios irlandeses sí pagan.


----------



## ayaram7700

Papalote said:


> Hola, forer@s
> 
> Mil disculpas si di la mala impresión. No quise decir que los que emigramos por aventura no contamos . Lo que pasa es que tengo la impresión que últimamente sólo se habla de aquellas personas o grupos étnicos que han sido obligados a emigrar, ya sea por la miseria en su país o por cuestiones políticas. Cada vez que alguien me pregunta por que dejé México, les cuesta creerme que no fue porque me moría de hambre o porque me habían secuestrado .
> 
> Y en verdad, sólo conozco a otra persona que haya emigrado a Canadá por aventura. Mis amig@s han emigrado por amor, por la situación política en su país, por situaciones conflictivas con su familia, por la situación económica en su país. De ahí que me identifique con una minoría de emigrantes que lo son por curiosos y aventureros.
> 
> Un aparte, excepto por dos personas, todos mi amig@s son inmigrantes. A través de ellos he conocido casi todo el planeta. ¡Me urge jubilarme!
> 
> P


 
Hola Papalote,

Creo que yo estoy como 100% contigo en las razones que tuve para emigrar. Quizas pesaba un poco en mi el factor de la edad y la posibilidad de trabajar en Chile, ya que tu sabes que en nuestros paises, despues de los 35, mas vale morirse porque las posibilidades de trabajo son casi nulas cuando te haces mayor (o *envejeces,* como fue mi caso) pero siempre soñé con vivir en otro lugar, conocer otros mundos, asi es que empecé a viajar cuando era bien joven. Y finalmente, no en el mejor momento, decidi emigrar y ahora, quiero re-emigrar, casi todo el tiempo estoy soñando con reubicarme en otro país, lo que pasa es que estoy bastante "grande" (casi 60) y esa inquietud de seguir andando aún está viva dentro de mi. No se si algun dia me acostumbraré en un solo lugar, ya que cuando vivía en Chile, también me cambié de ciudad varias veces...

Buena suerte en todo, y feliz fin de semana,

Ayaram


----------



## ismael37

Hola a todos:

Trabajo con emigrantes en Estados Unidos. La mayoria son mexicanos aunque los hay de otros muchos paises. Los hay que vivian bien pero quieren vivir mejor. LAS hay que huyen de la violencia familiar. Los hay que vienen para evitar secuestros de las mafias narcotraficanes. Algunos, sobre todo en centroamerica y Colombia, huyen de la violencia generalizada en algunas zonas.Otros sacrifican la vida en los paises de origen porque necesitan tratamientos medicos especializados. Los hay que vienen a trabajar 15 horas diarias para poder darle un futuro a sus hijos. Cada persona es un mundo.

Por aventura, interes hacia otra cultura o curiosidad, no conozco mas que a unos pocos. Casi todos huyen de la pobreza en sus paises hacia los paises que son responsables de esa pobreza.

Pero "gracias" a todos estos emigrantes, los precios de Wal-Mart son bajos, las cadenas de comida basura hacen millones, las empresas de jardineria no son tan caras, las oficinas de las grandes ciudades estan limpias y la mayoria de los americanos "anglos" esta contenta y solo protesta de vez en cuando si ven con muchos "wetbacks" en el parque.


----------



## ismael37

Brioche said:


> for Mexicans, can there be any reason other than money?
> 
> Are Mexicans in fear of government persecution because of the political or religious beliefs, or because of their ethnicity or race?
> 
> So, they go to the USA so that they (or their children) will have a better life (= more money), a better education (= more money), or more opportunities (= more money).



Your religious beliefs may be a reason to be in fear if you live in some areas of the US.


----------



## nijinzka

ismael37 said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> *Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo !!*
> las personas que explicas en tu primer parrafo son definitivamente de un nivel social y economico un poco mas elevado, pero definitivamente van buscando el mismo objetivo que todos los demas migrantes *MEJOR CALIDAD DE VIDA* y una mejor situacion economica.
> Que interesante poder estar en contacto por medio de tu trabajo con gente que ha emigrado... Felicidadessss
> 
> 
> Trabajo con emigrantes en Estados Unidos. La mayoria son mexicanos aunque los hay de otros muchos paises. Los hay que vivian bien pero quieren vivir mejor. LAS hay que huyen de la violencia familiar. Los hay que vienen para evitar secuestros de las mafias narcotraficanes. Algunos, sobre todo en centroamerica y Colombia, huyen de la violencia generalizada en algunas zonas.Otros sacrifican la vida en los paises de origen porque necesitan tratamientos medicos especializados. Los hay que vienen a trabajar 15 horas diarias para poder darle un futuro a sus hijos. Cada persona es un mundo.
> 
> def. son pocos los quelo hacen por cultura o curiosidad y los que lo hacen por amor a alguien ahi igual!!!
> 
> Por aventura, interes hacia otra cultura o curiosidad, no conozco mas que a unos pocos. Casi todos huyen de la pobreza en sus paises hacia los paises que son responsables de esa pobreza.
> 
> Y def. gracias a estos migrantes la economia de los Estados Unidos es muy buena! hay que reconocer el trabajo de estas personas!!!!
> Pero "gracias" a todos estos emigrantes, los precios de Wal-Mart son bajos, las cadenas de comida basura hacen millones, las empresas de jardineria no son tan caras, las oficinas de las grandes ciudades estan limpias y la mayoria de los americanos "anglos" esta contenta y solo protesta de vez en cuando si ven con muchos "wetbacks" en el parque.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

natasha2000 said:


> Eso hacen los ciudadanos de Unión Europea gracias a la tarjeta esa que mencioné en mi anterior post.
> 
> Por otro lado, hay otro tipo de turismo sanitario, donde se organizan grupos de turistas de los países como los paises ricos de primer mundo a ir a los paises de Europa de Este, donde una intervención médica les va a costar mucho menos que en su país de origen, y de paso, hacen un poco de turismo. Lo más frecuente que he oído son visitas a los dentistas y a los de cirujía estética, pero estoy segura que otros médicos reciben visitas tambén.
> Para tener un poco de idea - un empaste en España, cuesta entre 60 y 80 euros. En Serbia, lo mismo, entre 10-20. Sale a cuenta, ¿no os parece?



No es lo mismo. Me refiero a gente que viene porque es simplemente gratis casi todo, que es más barato que "más barato que en su país de origen"  y lo hacen en subterfugio haciéndose los suecos, no como clientes de una clínica que simplemente son de otro sitio más lejano. Es normal que aquí haya cosas que no se cubra en otros países más ricos, puesto que incluso la cobertura cambia de comunidad en comunidad (en Andalucía es gratis hasta la operación de cambio de sexo).

Lo del dentista no me lo puedo creer porque simplemente el viaje ya es mucho más caro que cualquier cosa que te puedas hacer en el tiempo de unas vacaciones (y además a mi me pedían menos de 30€ por empaste el año pasado, aún no habiendo cobertura dental).


----------



## natasha2000

Dr. Quizá said:


> No es lo mismo. Me refiero a gente que viene porque es simplemente gratis casi todo, que es más barato que "más barato que en su país de origen"  y lo hacen en subterfugio haciéndose los suecos, no como clientes de una clínica que simplemente son de otro sitio más lejano. Es normal que aquí haya cosas que no se cubra en otros países más ricos, puesto que incluso la cobertura cambia de comunidad en comunidad (en Andalucía es gratis hasta la operación de cambio de sexo).
> 
> Lo del dentista no me lo puedo creer porque simplemente el viaje ya es mucho más caro que cualquier cosa que te puedas hacer en el tiempo de unas vacaciones (y además a mi me pedían menos de 30€ por empaste el año pasado, aún no habiendo cobertura dental).


 
Yo no decía que era lo mismo. Simplemente daba una información más.

Eres libre creer lo que te da la gana. Yo no voy a intentar convencerte.

Para un español, igual no le sale a cuenta, pero para un alemán o austríaco, seguro que sí. Yo no sé dónde vives y dónde te han pedido 30 euros por un empaste, pero en la clínica donde trabajo yo, un empaste blanco vale 50euros.


----------



## dificilima

Creo que muchas veces las razones por la emigración son complejas y no pueden ser facilmente resumidas.  

En el caso de mi familia, por ejemplo, tengo un tio que vivió ilegalmente en tres países (Paraguay, Brasil y EEUU).  En la época, el gobierno había puesto mi familia en una lista negra que les impedía de trabajar como funcionarios públicos (mi abuelo perdió su puesto de 40 años), proibía participación política y también limitaba sus viajes al estranjero.  Sus vidas no estaban en peligro inminente pero toda su correspondencia era censurada.  Varios primos ya vivían en exilio político y la familia había perdido grande parte de sus propriedades durante la segunda guerra mundial.  Mi tio era un joven que no se interesaba ni por la política ni por los estudios.  Ello era el benjamín de la familia e le gustaba más que nada divertirse con las chicas.  Mi abuelo era un hombre idealista que sueñaba en un nuevo comienzo para su familia en una tierra libre.  No tuvo mucha dificuldad en convencer su hijo a emigrar, mismo que fuese ilegalmente.  Después que mi primo nació en el Brasil, ellos se desplazaran otra vez a Tejas debido a los problemas económicos en el brasil, para reunirse con los otros miembros de la familia y también para dar a sus hijos la oportunidad de estudiar en los EEUU.  Es un caso de imigración por razones económicos pero es también más complicado.

Un otro ejemplo sería de mi padre que dejó su país para completar un doctorado en los EEUU.  Durante su ausencia, ello perdió su puesto pero su visa no le permitía quedarse aqui.  Para complicar las cosas, sus hijas no estaban equipadas para resumir facilmente la educación en la Asia.  Éramos analfabetas y nuestro base en matemática y ciencias era muy flaca. En esta época, la mayor parte de la familia de mi abuelo ya estaban en el Brasil y la persecución política en nuestro país estaba cada vez peor. Cuando un viejo amigo ofreció un puesto en el Rio a mi padre, fue facil aceptarlo.  Imigración por razones económicos.  Tal vez.

Me excusen por el español terrible.  Hace muchíssimos años que no escribo en esta língua.  No hesiten en corregirme.


----------



## ayaram7700

Hola a todos, he pensado mucho más en el por qué de emigrar, ¿no será que lo llevamos un poco en la sangre? (por decirlo de una manera sencilla), ¿o en los genes? Dos de mis bisabuelos fueron emigrantes;y uno de mis abuelos también salió de Palestina durante la dominación turca de fines de los 1800 y se estableció en Chile;  uno de mis bisabuelos  incluso dejó su barco (era portugués) y simplemente desertó y se instaló en Chile, donde conoció a mi bisabuela, se casaron y tuvieron hijos, hijas... Mi bisabuelo vasco también emigró a Chile y así sigue la historia; en mi familia (somos 9 hermanos y hermanas) sólo tres hemos salido de Chile como emigrantes: Uno de mis hermanos se fue a Argentina y vive en Buenos Aires con su mujer (cordobesa) e hija y mi otro hermano vive en Catalunya con su mujer catalana y sus tres varones y yo, aquí en USA. ¿No creen ustedes que puede haber algo como un "gen migratorio"? Qué idea tan loca, pero se me ocurre. 

Bueno, sigo leyendo este hilo que me parece fascinante.

Saludos y felices fiestas,

Ayaram7700


----------



## natasha2000

No creo que haya algo así como "gen migratorio". ¿Por qué la emigración es siempre más numerosa de los países pobres que de ricos?

Ahora, eso hablando en general. Por supuesto, cada persona es un mundo aparte, y hay también la gente de los países ricos que se van de su país por varias razones, pero nunca (o casi nunca) por las razones económicas. Por otro lado, la mayoría de la gente de los países menos afortunados emigra principalmente pque busca una vida mejor. Eso no son genes, eso se llama la necesidad.


----------



## Lusitania

I think that migration exists since the begining of times. People have always moved from one place to another.
There are as many push and pull factors as each case. However, there are some common points: you feel that your country can't offer you anything in the future, you'd like an experience abroad, you are pushed out of your country and forced to migrate.

In my family I had many cases: one cousin that decided to study in the US in the 70´s, another who refuse to fight in the colonial war and sought refugee status in Germany in the 60's, my own grandfather that lost all his properties (everything!) during the revolution and he had to migrate when he was 55 years old. In my case, I wish to go abroad for sometime to study.

I agree with Natasha that there are more migrants from poor countries, especially from south to north. Also that in general people seek for a better life.
However, there might be something genetics, portuguese people can't stay still  no matter what and you can always find a Spanish in any corner of the world as well as a British. 
I think that there is also a feeling of belonging (or not) to your country of origin, sometimes I just felt like leaving, but when I leave I keep wishing to come back.


----------



## nijinzka

Sii... definitivamente por el simple hecho de seguir siendo animales no somos totalmente sedentarios! todos nuestros pasados fueron nomadas y muchas veces influenciados por las condiciones geograficas, igual que nos esta pasando a nosotros actualmente y como ha pasado en epocas pasadas, estamos influenciados por condiciones geograficas, politicas, economicas, sociales, de educacion, delibertad, etc. y nos vemos en la necesidad de movernos de lugar!


----------

